# Things to do alone on my week off?



## mav (Jun 2, 2011)

So it's my week off from college and pretty much ALL of my friends work and are too tired after work to really do anything or hang out. Anyways I find that keeping myself cooped in the house is the worst thing I can do so I try to get out as often as possible. The problem is I don't really have any reason to leave me house this week. For sanity's sake I went to the store a few times today and drove around the neighborhood aimlessly. Can anyone suggest things to do alone during the day? I need to keep myself out of the house.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

There is the library and if you have a laptop you can hang for quite a while at a cafe. That's what I would do... or I would even go to the movies lonesome


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a good week to play Battlefield 3.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you within close proximity to the city (or a city)?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I go for walks (often while listening to music), or to the library.


----------



## mav (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah actually - I'm really close to downtown Toronto, there's really not that much going on downtown on a weekday during working hours, well not really anything I couldn't do around here. I used to just go to the mall when I wanted to get out of the house but I'd never leave empty handed and I'm trying to conserve the money I made working this summer. I kept trying to think of reasons to leave today but I kept drawing blanks so in the end I drove around aimlessly listening to the radio.


----------



## mav (Jun 2, 2011)

carambola said:


> I go for walks (often while listening to music), or to the library.


I would love to do that! But walking alone is SO nerve wracking. I'm not even sure why, if I'm walking with someone else I'll be perfectly fine but the second I'm walking around town by myself I start feeling really uneasy. I'm almost positive all this time I've spent cooped up to myself is to blame because I used to go for walks off an on, by myself. I'm going to make it a goal of mine to try and push myself to go for a walk. It's odd because it only happens if I'm walking around town. When I go to school I walk alone to all my classes and to and from my parking spot and don't think anything of it. But the second I'm walking around town, especially when I'm walking through a crosswalk with a bunch of cars stopped at the light I start getting nervous.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I found myself in this situation alot in the past! Back when I had my own car Id honestly just drive around aimlessly and go on solitary adventures whether it be hiking, going to the beach or just simply checking out towns and stores ive never been too before. Alot of the time when I find myself needing to get out of the house Ill go to random spots I feel appealing and do abit of photography.

Id suggest doing any of these if it floats your boat. Just try not to isolate yourself too much or you'll go crazy like I did >.<.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

mav said:


> I'm going to make it a goal of mine to try and push myself to go for a walk.


That's good. I don't like walking in front of cars, either, but maybe it will get a little more comfortable over time while you're out.


----------



## mav (Jun 2, 2011)

ak2218 said:


> I found myself in this situation alot in the past! Back when I had my own car Id honestly just drive around aimlessly and go on solitary adventures whether it be hiking, going to the beach or just simply checking out towns and stores ive never been too before. Alot of the time when I find myself needing to get out of the house Ill go to random spots I feel appealing and do abit of photography.
> 
> Id suggest doing any of these if it floats your boat. Just try not to isolate yourself too much or you'll go crazy like I did >.<.


Thanks for the advice! I'm getting better and better over time. I used to go out a lot and still sort of do on weekends, which makes this really weird when you think about it. I have no issue going to crowded clubs / concerts / bars but when it comes to walking down a fricken street my heart jumps out of my chest... Annnyways I'm one of those people with SA that will push myself to do things like this no matter how awkward I come across, this is sort of a catch 22 situation though. I need to go out and do these things to get better but at the same time going out and doing these things being awkward (doesn't always happen) will end up making me feel bad also.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

mav said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'm getting better and better over time. I used to go out a lot and still sort of do on weekends, which makes this really weird when you think about it. I have no issue going to crowded clubs / concerts / bars but when it comes to walking down a fricken street my heart jumps out of my chest... Annnyways I'm one of those people with SA that will push myself to do things like this no matter how awkward I come across, this is sort of a catch 22 situation though. I need to go out and do these things to get better but at the same time going out and doing these things being awkward (doesn't always happen) will end up making me feel bad also.


Np dude! I totally feel you on that, its veryyy situational and complex when it comes to my awkwardness. Ive been pushing myself all year and ive gotten so far. I cant believe it was this same month last year that I could barely leave the house let alone my room at times and today im holding a job and going out a hell of alot more. I still need to work on my assertiveness with making plans with my friends but other than that ive come a long way. hope my story inspires you haha


----------



## mav (Jun 2, 2011)

Definitely! The worst thing ever is when you make plans with someone with good intent but then flake last minute because your anxiety starts kicking in. I've done this with my friends so many times that eventually I HAD to go out or else I'd probably lose them. Sounds like you've made a lot of progress, good job with that. A few years ago I was on Lexapro and slipped into a hypomanic episode that lasted six months. One of the good effects of this is super inflated self esteem and the desire to talk with people constantly. I remember always feeling happy, nothing could bring me down, I would always look for the positive in anything. In this time I had no awkwardness at all and made a lot of new friends, got in touch with old ones and life was great. After I came down I went back to my old self but now that I look back on how I acted and my thought process, a lot of the same things I've been using / learning about to get better with my anxiety - I was actually doing during this episode and I didn't even have a clue. What makes me never give up is knowing that at one point I was the person I've always strived to be so I know I have it in me, I just have to figure out how to bring that person out again.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

mav said:


> Definitely! The worst thing ever is when you make plans with someone with good intent but then flake last minute because your anxiety starts kicking in. I've done this with my friends so many times that eventually I HAD to go out or else I'd probably lose them. Sounds like you've made a lot of progress, good job with that. A few years ago I was on Lexapro and slipped into a hypomanic episode that lasted six months. One of the good effects of this is super inflated self esteem and the desire to talk with people constantly. I remember always feeling happy, nothing could bring me down, I would always look for the positive in anything. In this time I had no awkwardness at all and made a lot of new friends, got in touch with old ones and life was great. After I came down I went back to my old self but now that I look back on how I acted and my thought process, a lot of the same things I've been using / learning about to get better with my anxiety - I was actually doing during this episode and I didn't even have a clue. What makes me never give up is knowing that at one point I was the person I've always strived to be so I know I have it in me, I just have to figure out how to bring that person out again.


wow thats remarkable how much the Lexapro changed you. I dont think id mind those side effects at all! Your motivation is very much like mine, I was once that type of person too. My prime years were probably back in middleschool I was practically friends with everyone regardless how popular they were and I was able to approach everyone. Today im just mentally broken and the complete opposite. But I yearn so much to find that person I once was. tho ive completely forgotten what it was like =\


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Fill a backpack with some food/drink etc and go for some day long hikes in the wilderness. You can find and pick a heap of native berries, go fishing etc.


----------

